# PTO Driveline Series ?



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

Have been gifted with an old rusted out rotary cutter that came attached to a Ford 850 (equally rusted) tractor. I am trying to determine if it is economically feasible to rebuild it, the gearbox, blade and framework looks usable but I will definitely need a new pto shaft and laminated wheel. The pto shafts I have looked at online reference a "series" number (i.e. series 4). What does the series number mean? Does it have anything to do with power rating?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ernie,

Try this site: 
https://riteproducts.wordpress.com/2014/11/21/pto-shaft-horse-power-ratings-and-useable-lengths/


----------

